# Site Hook-Up Current Limiter



## pads69 (May 13, 2005)

I have seen advertised a device which is wired between the mains hookup and the fuse box which trips if the site current level is exceeded.
The device can be adjusted to suit the current available on the hookup. 
The idea being that this trips before the hookup cuts out. Hence saving having to get the site 'attendant' to reset it. Especially useful on continental sites which often only have 5amp supplies.

The trouble is that I have searched the net and cannot find one - can anyone help.

Many thanks
Peter


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

This, but out of stock,
http://www.homesteadcaravans.co.uk/cart.cfm/cat/94/section/594/top/electrical/startstring/false

because I don't believe Reich do them any more:
http://rk-reich.com/shop_content.php?coID=5&XTCsid=fc503ebf2fdad2e2a7bfd54cd64f2f22

Dave


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I know the Victron Multiplus has this facility built in and I have used it on every campsite I went on. Never tripped a breaker yet.

But I have now sold the multiplus and would also be interested in a device such as this.

Karl


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yers karl, you're the first person I know who's had Victron then left it ;-)

I agree the Victron current limiting is a VERY handy functionality; wouldn't be without it 

Dave


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

It was a Sad Sad day 
However I am trying to move totally away from 240V gear so it was pretty excessive to keep it.

I only need 240V for charging the batteries when the Solar Panels let me down. And for heaters in the winter. When I am off hookup 240V is not needed.

As I now run my business on a ASUS eee 1005p my 12v current usage is unbelievably low.

Cheers
Karl


----------



## pads69 (May 13, 2005)

Thanks for comments so far.
However the reich one does not look like the one I saw - sure it was reviewed in one of the motorhome magazines. In fact I think there was an article on fitting it.
Anyone know of another make (still in production).

Thanks
Peter


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

There is a much cheaper device available, in fact it is totally free!

It is called the human brain.

Just work out what each and every appliance uses in terms of watts and amps. 
Make a list.

Then, when on a restricted supply EHU just ensure that you do not switch on a combination of appliances that take the load
over the limit.

In fact there is always an upper limit of 16A when using "blue" plugs and sockets.

Voilá


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

pippin said:


> Then, when on a restricted supply EHU just ensure that you do not switch on a combination of appliances that take the load
> over the limit.


A couple of brightly coloured luggage labels helps us remember. When the heating is on electric I hang one on the kettle.

If you buy yourself a meter box key ( cost pence or you might already have one at home) this is very useful for opening and resetting the trip on continental sites if necessary( touch wood, only once on the Lucca sosta)

NB that in high season your 6 amps might be much closer to 4 amps.
and so on.

G


----------



## pads69 (May 13, 2005)

I agree with all your comments about human brain, and on the last van it worked very well.
However our current van has 
electric heating, battery charger, fridge, kettle, air-con, instant-water-heater, etc.

Its alright saying work out what each uses, but we will forget that the water heater is on and turn on the tap, or air-con will kick in.

Also pippin, your observation about always upper limit to blue connectors may be true, but some sites (esp continent) have trip switches at 4 or 5 amp. So calculating total load is not necessarily the answer esp having to remember 'Now what site are we on today'.

Thanks
Peter


----------

